# Black Walnut Log Gifts



## JoyJack (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been given a few black walnut logs about 10' long. They are straight and 10" to 15" diameter. They were cut about 3 months ago and were stacked on a trailer. Since they were not sealed on the ends, they have obviously started to check with some splits. It appears the splits are not very long yet. 

I am hoping I can cut 6" to 8" off each end and seal with Anchor Seal until I can get the logs milled. Does that sound reasonable? I have a mill lined up to saw the logs in a couple weeks. 

I understand there is not much lumber in these small logs, but shouldn't I be able to salvage some small project lumber? 

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JoyJack said:


> I am hoping I can cut 6" to 8" off each end and seal with Anchor Seal until I can get the logs milled. Does that sound reasonable?


Try 3" off each end first. Yes they are small, but yes you should get a little lumber from them.


----------



## JoyJack (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Daren. 

By the way, I should have the kiln finished this week.
That bit of walnut will be it's maiden voyage.:yes:


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

the checking is natural. If it is in log form now they wont go super deep because the bark and the thickness of the log will trap the moisture inside preventing the cracks to go real deep. if its only a few weeks you wont have much problems. you are going to get a bunch of sap wood but since they were free its worth a look.


----------

